# Is Favre the most overrated QB ever??



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

He is a media darling who can do no wrong to them but is he really that good? His consecutive game streak is very impressive and he is a hall of famer but why do the announcers rarely talk about how much he hurts his team. The all time interception leader who throws 22 picks this year and still makes the pro bowl. I dont think I would rate him in the top ten all time. And definitely way behind Tom Brady


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

If by overrated you mean bestest ever, then yes. Yes he is.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you watch MMA?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> He is a media darling who can do no wrong to them but is he really that good? His consecutive game streak is very impressive and he is a hall of famer but why do the announcers rarely talk about how much he hurts his team. The all time interception leader who throws 22 picks this year and still makes the pro bowl. I dont think I would rate him in the top ten all time. And definitely way behind Tom Brady


no...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bradysupafan said:


> He is a media darling who can do no wrong to them but is he really that good? His consecutive game streak is very impressive and he is a hall of famer but why do the announcers rarely talk about how much he hurts his team. The all time interception leader who throws 22 picks this year and still makes the pro bowl. I dont think I would rate him in the top ten all time. And definitely way behind Tom Brady


Well he's no Tom Brady....










Is that what you were waiting for? Can we close this thread now?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a MMA forum so who gives a shiat really. Well...I guess I will give an opinion. When concerning being among the best QBs yes he is overrated. Is he one of the most entertaining to ever watch play the position? Absofreakinlutely!



Chrisl972 said:


> Well he's no Tom Brady....


Brady is a BiatcH!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok..Brett Favre is not overrated....Dude is hero to many..top 5 qb of all time.....Brady is the man no doubt...But he hasn't reached Favre stauts yet..Lets see how he comes back from injury...Over-rated..Are u serious??? Let me guess you think Peyton Manning isn't the best QB of this generation either:dunno: I love BIAS fan...


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Favre is soooo overhyped, he WAS a great QB and would def be in the top 20 all time, but no way is he top 5.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> Brady is the man no doubt...But he hasn't reached Favre stauts yet...



Brady will never reach 100 losses or come close to the int. record. But Brady does have 3 times as many rings as Brett and the supermodels. Glad ESPN had full coverage of Brett's 5th retirement yesterday.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I feel obligated to contribute to this thread being that I'm a Packers fan and always a Brett Favre fan.

I have to admit Favre definitley is one of those guys who has been around so long that he will eventually set records so it isn't as impressive as someone who does well early in there career, but you have to give him his props. 

He does throw a lot of picks and as you pointed out is the all time pick leader, but he has also thrown the most td's, most passing yards, and career pass completions. And yes, I did wikipedia that. 

The thing I loved about Favre though was that he was very exciting and didn't care about being making mistakes which made for greater moments and plays than Tom Brady can ever imagine.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

mma17 said:


> The thing I loved about Favre though was that he was very exciting and didn't care about being making mistakes which made for greater moments and plays than Tom Brady can ever imagine.


Thats the thing I hate about Favre, the quarterbacks job is to manage the game and protect the ball, he was always too reckless for my taste.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Thats the thing I hate about Favre, the quarterbacks job is to manage the game and protect the ball, he was always too reckless for my taste.


That's why I love him. Which also relates to how I like my fighters. Technical but willing to take chances and not be boring.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

As a lifetime Vikings fan I can assure you that Bretty Favre is the worst QB in league history.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

mma17 said:


> That's why I love him. Which also relates to how I like my fighters. Technical but willing to take chances and not be boring.



This post is a little, I dont want to offend anyone, but it is, well you know.......gay:wink03:


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Farve was a reckless gunslinger who pushed the envelop. On the one hand he is the only three time MVP and a Super Bowl Champ, on the other he is the career leader in picks. However, Farve will be the only first ballot Hall of Famer quarterback. So he gets a bad rap because he is always compared to technical qb's like Elway, Montana, Brady, Marino....

IMO Farve, despite all his faults, is easily in the top 10 and arguably top 5.

But I can see why many people think he is over rated. This argument is based on his career up until last season. Making the Pro Bowl last season was a joke.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

leviticus said:


> Farve was a reckless gunslinger who pushed the envelop. On the one hand he is the *only *three time MVP and a Super Bowl Champ, on the other he is the career leader in picks. .



Peyton is a 3 time MVP winner and a Superbowl champ/ SB MVP.

Warner is might be even more impressive a 2 time MVP, Superbowl MVP, 3 SB appearances with 2 different teams. Top three passing performances in SB history.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> Peyton is a 3 time MVP winner and a Superbowl champ/ SB MVP.
> 
> Warner is might be even more impressive a 2 time MVP, Superbowl MVP, 3 SB appearances with 2 different teams. Top three passing performances in SB history.


I stand corrected on the MVP thing. I thought Peyton only had two. As far as accomplishments I won't argue against Warner's accomplishments. The main point I was trying to make is that Farve will be the only gunslinger in the HOF among the QB's mentioned in the thread. Can you name another true/pure gunslinger in the modern era in the HOF? Off the top of my head I can't think of any. That is what I think makes Farve special:dunno:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Wise said:


> As a lifetime Vikings fan I can assure you that Bretty Favre is the worst QB in league history.



i second this
hes ******* shit 
one game he will have 2 tds and the next he will have 2 int 

hes shit


----------

